# Cycleops or Elite: which turbo trainer for winter?



## eml1909 (9 Nov 2011)

I'm fairly new to cycling, but I'm already loving it! 

Although I enjoy riding at the weekends (in addition to my daily commute), I can see that it won't be too long before I will not want to go out in the cold and ice  

So I'm looking to buy a turbo trainer. I have no particular type of training in mind - I'm not training for any specific event; I just want to use it to stay fit and lose some weight.

My general strategy when buying equipment is to aim somewhere between "entry level" and "professional".

I've read good reviews about the Elite Crono Fluid Trainer: http://www.wiggle.co.uk/elite-crono...ium=affiliates&utm_campaign=www.cyclechat.net 

But is it worth spending a bit more and buying the CycleOps Fluid 2: http://www.wiggle.co.uk/cycleops-classic-fluid-2-turbo-trainer-with-dvd/

Any advice or thoughts would be much appreciated!

(PS I am also planning on buying a spare wheel / 11-speed cassette and a training tyre, to use on the trainer)


----------



## eml1909 (9 Nov 2011)

And, for what it's worth, the CycleOps is available on Amazon for £200.


http://www.amazon.co...l/dp/B000BT7HWY 

That said, Wiggle are currently offering £15 off any order over £100, so the price of the Elite will only be £125.

The money is, however, only one consideration. I'm more than happy to pay a bit more for the CycleOps if there is a benefit to having that one over the Elite, but at the moment I'm struggling to see any real difference.... 

The one difference I have noticed is that the Elite is not adjustable whereas the CycleOps has 4 different settings. However, (1) I can use my gears to change the resistance settings and (2) you have to get off the bike to adjust the resistance settings on the CycleOps - realistically, will I ever be bothered to do this? I'm not so sure...!


----------



## martint235 (9 Nov 2011)

I know it's not what you want to hear but I'd spend the money on some winter kit and get out there. It's not as bad as you think and there's still a lot of fun to be had!!!

Hopefully someone who knows something about trainers will be along in a minute!!


----------



## eml1909 (9 Nov 2011)

I've bought a whole load of winter kit and I intend to ride as much as I can in the winter. However, having broken my hip in February (the first time I used clipless pedals  ), I'm not going to risk it when it gets too windy / icy / wet etc!

Also, my wife is not mad on me doing long (2-3 hour) rides because it means leaving her at home with all 4 kids. My thinking is that 45mins-1hour on a turbo trainer will probably be better in terms of fitness / losing weight than a long ride, provided that I push myself hard on the trainer.


----------



## martint235 (9 Nov 2011)

eml1909 said:


> I've bought a whole load of winter kit and I intend to ride as much as I can in the winter. However, having broken my hip in February (the first time I used clipless pedals  ), I'm not going to risk it when it gets too windy / icy / wet etc!
> 
> Also, my wife is not mad on me doing long (2-3 hour) rides because it means leaving her at home with all 4 kids. My thinking is that 45mins-1hour on a turbo trainer will probably be better in terms of fitness / losing weight than a long ride, provided that I push myself hard on the trainer.



That all makes sense, particularly the hip, ouch!!! Don't know enough about trainers, or training for that matter, to comment on whether it'll be better or not. There are a lot of people who do know such things and are less flippant than me who will answer I'm sure!


----------



## eml1909 (9 Nov 2011)

martint235 said:


> That all makes sense, particularly the hip, ouch!!! Don't know enough about trainers, or training for that matter, to comment on whether it'll be better or not. There are a lot of people who do know such things and are less flippant than me who will answer I'm sure!




Thanks! Don't worry - I didn't think you were being flippant!


----------



## rockyraccoon (9 Nov 2011)

I've got the Elite Crono. It is excellent and very, I mean, veeerryy quiet. It is easy to set up and comes with quick release skewer. It folds away for easy storage and is very robust and compact. As you said there's absolutely no adjustment needed. It's all done by the gears on your bike (I cannot see any advantages when you need to get off the bike to adjust the resistance settings).

I can't rate this highly enough.


----------



## eml1909 (9 Nov 2011)

That's really helpful - thanks!


----------



## amaferanga (9 Nov 2011)

I have used both of those. The Fluid 2 is simply much more enjoyable to ride and the resistance is stable meaning you can use speed as a proxy for power. The resistance on the Elite on the other hand is constantly changing. 

Get the Fluid 2.


----------



## Lard Armstrong (10 Nov 2011)

I have used both.

I have CycleOps Alu rollers too. CycleOps kit is generally very well made, lifetime guarantee, excellent after sales service, etc.

Elite stuff is generally good, however I know of a couple of people who have had bad experiences with Elite kit (workstand and rollers), so personally I will stay away from them. On balance, for me, I would go with the CycleOps.

Nowadays I tend to prefer to use rollers in the winter more than the turbo. Rollers really improve your technique and core strength. You cannot 'zone out' when riding rollers, or bad things happen.

I find the turbo excruciatingly boring and always find reasons not to use them, but rollers are fun.

I also ride outside as well !


----------



## sdr gb (10 Nov 2011)

I bought the Cycleops Fluid 2 to get over my hip injury. It is easy to set up and is fairly quiet compared to some turbo trainers. It got the best reviews at the time in the various magazines and websites.

Just a quick word of advice, after a winter of using the turbo, you may need to replace the rear tyre before going back on the road as I've found the turbo tends to wear it down quicker than just road riding.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Nov 2011)

I've a Cyclops Magneto. I'm a big unit. It is a rock solid piece of kit. More solidly put together than the bike(s) I use on it. It's easy to use and setup too.

add a sufferfest video and welcome to a world of pain.


----------



## eml1909 (10 Nov 2011)

sdr gb said:


> I bought the Cycleops Fluid 2 to get over my hip injury. It is easy to set up and is fairly quiet compared to some turbo trainers. It got the best reviews at the time in the various magazines and websites.
> 
> Just a quick word of advice, after a winter of using the turbo, you may need to replace the rear tyre before going back on the road as I've found the turbo tends to wear it down quicker than just road riding.




Thanks - I've just invested in a spare wheel and training tyre. Because I have an 11 speed cassette, this alone cost me £175, and that's before I even buy the trainer  

I though that cycling was supposed to *save *money?!


----------



## Lard Armstrong (10 Nov 2011)

eml1909 said:


> Thanks - I've just invested in a spare wheel and training tyre. Because I have an 11 speed cassette, this alone cost me £175, and that's before I even buy the trainer
> 
> I though that cycling was supposed to *save *money?!



Ah the joy of rollers over turbo - you don't need to faff about with special tyres, etc.


----------



## Klausmeister (10 Nov 2011)

eml1909 said:


> Thanks - I've just invested in a spare wheel and training tyre. Because I have an 11 speed cassette, this alone cost me £175, and that's before I even buy the trainer
> 
> I though that cycling was supposed to *save *money?!



I thought exactly the same, take up cycling to get fit and save money, but there is always something else I need every week.


----------

